# halloween!



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Just to get peoples mind off dp for sec.. what's everyone's plan for Halloween? We should all make it a goal to go out and do something even if its just trick or treating







sorry, just a random thought. Maybe it'll give us some joy?


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Are you planning on doing that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

yea this is a good idea cause quite frankly it gets old seeing like every last recent topic being about some person that just got dp and is freaking out over the symptoms and wants to know if he is crazy or not and all that, like damn we aint therapists or doctors in here lol.....

but anyways on the topic I am definately going trick or treating but I don't know as what here in kansas city with my nephews (ones an 8th grader and the other is a freshman in highschool) last year I was a boo ghost from super mario..this year I dont know I might be a cholo (mexican gangster) cause im mexican for halloween lol I dont know not 100% sure yet


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Redcomet2011 exactly! Aha I love Mario bros. Are you looking forward to Halloween? And hmm Vortimi maybe you can do something with some friends and or family? Something different? And BTW does anybody know how to change your display picture? Lol I can't find settings anywhere, maybe cause I'm not now computer but a tablet I'm lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

not really looking forward to it...the thing Im MOST looking forward to is christmas now thats gonna give me a warm and fuzzy feeling inside, it will be snowing outside and I'll be with my family...and on the tv there will be cheesy tv shows about christmas on and I'll be drinking egg nog and be chilling with all my friend's / family. it will be awesome.

halloween is going to be alright i guess I didnt really enjoy it last year too much to be honest


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> Maybe my only friend will let me party with her, so that could be fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what country are you from by the way? cause you said there is no halloween in your country


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> Poland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o awesome we got that in my native country were I was born (northern mexico) we call it day of the dead (dia de los muertos) and we even paint our faces in skulls and make skull candy and stuff here is alink to dia de los muertos in mexico http://www.loveinspi...os-muertos.html

edit: im guessing most catholic countries celebrate day of the dead like us


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> Yeah, in Mexico it looks like a lot of fun. But here it is really dull, we just drove around cemeteries and put flowers and candles on graves. There are hundreds of people everywhere, so everyone is pissed off because of the crowds. And the weather is always shit, November here is cold and windy. If someone here painted his face in skull and go to the cemetery, he would be excommunicated.


dang that sucks o well lol i guess in my culture we take a more laid back and not so gloomy approach to it


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Redcomet2011 I'm soo looking forward to Christmas!! I got reAlly excited for it once in the summer I watched Rudolph LOL. But ya. Everyones Halloween is different, but Vortimi yours sounds fun still!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay so because I don't have local friends I was thinking of putting crazy makeup on, forcing my husband to as well (eyeliner included, i may also torture him with mascara.. But now it's sounding kinky in a wrong sort of way), watching the usual horror flicks and ordering a pizza. Your average Halloween night in but with the added twist of zombie tranny husband. Fun!

I might also dress my cats as the corpse bride and husband, but that's to be be decided later.

Might be a bit weird with them being brother and sister but I'm sure they won't mind.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

I am -tolerated- in my house. On Halloween I am feared haha


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Awe that sounds like fun! Aha I'm gonna drag my mom and little brother trick or treating with me


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds cool! I wish I still went, can I come along with? Haha

Vortimi the cemeteries sound beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

tricc o tr33t huh? lemme c here.....da tricc is when yo mamma told yew dat she love yew.....tha tr33t is when i give her a taste of my chocolate bar......


----------



## QuoAliis (Mar 20, 2012)

Hopefully I won't have a lot of homework on Halloween so I can go trick-or-treating. Halloween is my favorite holiday. I plan on going as one of Slender Man's proxies.


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

QuoAliis said:


> Hopefully I won't have a lot of homework on Halloween so I can go trick-or-treating. Halloween is my favorite holiday. I plan on going as one of Slender Man's proxies.


Haha that sounds fun!!


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Delicate said:


> Sounds cool! I wish I still went, can I come along with? Haha
> 
> Vortimi the cemeteries sound beautiful!


Oh for sure!


----------

